# How far along is my sylvia?



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

These pix were taken last week..I can post updated ones if needed. My Sylvia is only 11 months old this month & had never kidded before. This will be my 1st time having a baby so PLEASE tell me EVERYTHING I need to know..what should she be eating? Should she be separated now and could I put one of my gentler goats in with her otherwise she will cry, she hates being alone.













I'd be appreciative with any help, I'm getting nervous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We can't tell how far along. Only pregnant or not and pooch test is not totally accurate.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

What does her udder look like? Here is a link to a thread I started a couple of years ago where I compiled everything that I had read about how to know if a doe is close to kidding and some info. about birth. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/labor-delivery-how-long-wait-173263/

What breed is she and what breed was she bred to?

I would say just feed plenty of hay/browse and fresh water. Especially since she is young/small I personally would recommend no grain for the rest of her pregnancy (if you had been feeding grain) because it can cause the kid(s) to be bigger. Fiasco farms website has a lot of good information about caring for does during pregnancy and everything you need to know about kidding. You can also use the search bar at the top of this website to look for different threads that have already been discussed on topics that you are interested in. Everybody kind of has their own way of doing things, which makes it kind of tricky to learn sometimes!

Some people separate their goats and some don't. If you have the space, you can go ahead and separate her from the herd, but definitely keep a sweet goat in there with her. Just make sure she still has plenty of room since it is hard to tell how long she has left and she needs to be able to get exercise.

Have you learned how to check ligaments? That is one way that I like to keep tabs on how close to kidding they are (Although that is also not fool proof I hear!)

Good luck!


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

Here are pix I took just today, I will try & get a pix of her udder but she definitely has nipples...


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I haven't learned anything! I read & read, so much information that my head hurts after awhile. I have a couple ppl I've met at work that has goats but thinking since they are MEAT goats they aren't as cautious as us in our pet babies?? They way they talk  anyways if someone would take the time & explain stuff to me I'd be so grateful...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

l goat no matter age or gender have teats or nipples Whatever you wish to call them. When the udder starts to grow they'll be about 3.5-4 months along. does are pregnant for 5 months or 145-155 days depending on the breed and individual doe. Do you know when she was bred? I don't seperate my girls from the herd cause it stress them. When they get closer to kidding the start acting strange separating themselves from the herd. Once The kid or kids are born put them in a stall together away from the herd so they can bond.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, they always have teats/nipples. What you are looking for is if the teats are right up against her bely or if she is starting to grow a bag/udder. As ^^^ mentioned, if the udder is starting to grow out from her belly then you usually have less than 2 months left of pregnancy. 

I would also recommend going on youtube and watching some videos of goats giving birth so that you can see what to expect.

Basically there are a million different things to look for to know that she is getting close, but when labor is really starting she will have a long string of thick mucus hanging from her vulva. If you see that, definitely put her in a stall by herself, and stay with her if you can! When the babies start to come out you usually see a big bubble and then a little nose and 2 little hooves will appear in the bubble. If you see that, then the baby is in the correct position to come out. If you don't see that then you might need to help... But the majority of the time they have their kids just fine all on their own. Lots of times you might not see any sign that she is going into labor and you will just come home one day and she will be hanging out there with a couple of kids


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

She has an udder, my hand cradles it and she is separating herself from the other 5 now for about 1 1/2 weeks. She is a Nigerian Dwarf...I have NO clue of when she was bred, I'm guessing after we got the 2 male Pygmy goats banded (I will look to see when they got banded, that will give me somewhat of an idea) and they are about 2 years old...do I give any shots to the 
baby/babies? What items do I need? And what is it that I should get some of her milk before she gives birth and freeze it? 
Thanks so much for the help, I'm so nervous, she's been very vocal too.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

colostrum...this was the word I was thinking of. What is this & what do I do?


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

And since my Sylvia is only 11 months old and a Nigerian Dwarf she probably only have 1 baby?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Go to a farm supply store and by colostrum for goats not for all animals. Don't milk her at all she will continue to produce milk to feed however many kids she will have. Does produce colostrum as a first milk it helps them with bacteria and viruses till they're strong enough themselves. They need colostrum their first 24 hours after that it won't benefit them


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It all depends on the doe. I had a first timer that looked like she was going to have one and had twins so you can't really tell until they kid.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goats usually have 2 kids. Ok, maybe half or 2/3 of the time. NDs are well known for having tons of kids. FFs generally have fewer kids. My does (I have 3) all had twins as FFs. 

You don't need to get colostrum. Sylvia should supply what the kids need. Replacer is doubtful at best anyways. 

The kids will need cocci prevention at 2 weeks. 

If you plan on disbudding, they will need CDT or tetanus antitoxin to prevent tetanus.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree with Suzanne but remember she is going to be a FF so she might just have one. But some do have multiples it's best to know if she was a multiple and if the buck was to that increases your chances of having more.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

This is an update on my Sylvia...I got home from work and seen this thing hanging from her private part and then I got her into the house, pulled it off...AND TO ANSWER THE QUESTION OF WHEN I THINK SHE GOT BRED, my 2 pigmy goats were casterated/banded on NOVEMBER 18th...i am guessing it happen after they were banded??? 
I'm so hoping she starts letting me love her up cuz since we got her and Ginger August 14th, both of them pretty much won't let us touch them BUT my Sylvia is such a nervous baby...I try & give her comfort & love I been having so many patience with her. To trim her hooves I bring her into the house & corner her, I hate doing that to her  Anyways...could you tell me kinda what's going on by these pix? THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME THROUGH THIS  love all you!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She lost her plug


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just regular pregnant doe discharge


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Why do you think that she was bred after your pygmys were banded? I would say that her offer had a lot of filling to do. If you don't have molasses on hand I always give my girls a bucket of warm water with molasses in it after they kid to help rejuvenate them. She doesn't look close to me, but they can always surprise us! And as others have said she can definitely have more than one kid even as a young FF!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry. Autocorrect got me! That should have said her udder has a lot of filling to do


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

cbrossard I should give her water and molasses, how many tbsps to like 1 gallon of water? I do have molasses....thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I put maybe 1/2 cup molasses in 2 gallons of water.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, what Suzanne said! I never measure. Just "glug, glug, glug" into the bucket of warm water


----------

